# Best 3+HP plunge router?



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

Other than the Festool which is just too much $$. Opinions welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

next down the list DW-625.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat likes DeWalt, Harry likes Makita and I like Bosch. All are quality routers with slightly different features. Your best bet is to get them in your hands and go with what feels best to you.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Repcobpg said:


> Other than the Festool which is just too much $$. Opinions welcomed. Thanks


Hi - Welcome to the forum
"Best" is always arguable:lol:
Porter Cable 7518 has a huge following but the typical installation usually involves a lift as the motor rotates to set bit height. Three, the Triton, Freud 3000 and (I think) the Milwaukee 5625 will allow bit height and bit changing from above the table without a lift. $$$ wise, the Hitachi M12V series can be had for around $200 and are good workhorse motors.
Good Luck


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks all. I have been leaning toward the Makita but read something about it not being able to use larger bits, for raised panels and the like. True?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are ways around the routers opening. You can add an auxiliary table top and a collet extender. If you want the router with the largest opening in the base plate and the most plunge depth the Bosch 1619EVS is the answer.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

If you think about it, you are never going to be plunging the router with a panel raising bit in. I certainly hope not anyway as it should always be done in a table, where router is locked at full plunge, then bit fitted. So the opening really doesnt matter with the large bits ie panel raising bits.
I have the new Makita rp2301fcx and was told the same, but others said it was no problem. As I went thru actually doing it, it was indeed no problem. Clearly so long as you dont plunge with panel bit. But as stated NO ONE EVER should be doing this anywhere but in a table.
I cant say about other routers as have only had 2 cheapies and then this Makita so cannot compare with others of like standard. I can say it is very good to use, inspires confidence. Recently I had a problem with it where the right handle became a little loose and wobbled, it was pulling away from the body by approx 4-5mm. I called supplier and Makita have repaired good as new. So if things do happen,(and they do with any make) its good to know the customer support was there.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

True , that's one of the down falls with the Makita..
It comes down to how you have your router mounted to the table top.
If you use the normal plate you will have that error with the panel bits but if you mount your router like below you will not.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...5d1321995277-makita-rp2301fcx-img_0043-4-.jpg

But note the extra part you will need to use other normal bits with that type of mount and the hole is always bigger than it should be.
Not a safe way to use the router table, lumber can fall into the big hole and jam the bit up..and hang on willy it's going to be bumpy ride..

But I will suggest the big PC router,,the PC has a big hole in the base plate and all the power you will every need ,the PC can take on the big 3 5/8" OD panel bits easy and with the right mounting plate you can use the brass bushing to close the hole down to 1/4" if needed for the small bits.
The big Hitachi is one that is just right for the job but you will need to rework it a bit by removing the ears in side of the base plate so it can take on the big panel bits and many remove the spring also but I didn't I have a lift kit on the one I have that took care of that error.
But the Makita can be reworked also but it must shipped out to a machine shop with a good mill to make the hole bigger so it can take on the big panel bits but to a max size of 3" the norm.

Hope this helps in your quest and good luck.

===


===




Repcobpg said:


> Thanks all. I have been leaning toward the Makita but read something about it not being able to use larger bits, for raised panels and the like. True?


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

With a proper insert plate, as now have, no need for the big hole or the collett ext.
Fits perfect. Ie so long as router is locked on full plunge.
As you can see from pic attatched to bobs post. You can see the black collett nut, and can see its going to be fine with an insert plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1619EVS has a 3-3/4" opening that will handle any bit. The plunge defeat feature means you do not have to remove the springs for table use... the only router I am aware of that offers this. You can read all the details here: 1619EVS 3.25 HP Electronic Plunge Router | Bosch

Priced at under $300 from Amazon it is tough to beat.


----------



## woodrouterreviewsguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Porter Cable 7518 would be an excellent choice in my opinion for > 3hp.

Here is my summary of this router that I have posted on my website:

Customer Feedback - Negatives

The negative reviews were very few in numbers. However, they did point out certain areas of improvement for the Porter-Cable 7518 5-Speed Router. We have received feedback suggesting that sometimes bits loosen inside the collet while routing due to the vibration of the collet. The collets are short, and they gripped the bits very poorly. Some customers have also complained that the height adjustment is a problem area. The casing tends to heat up and expands. This makes it extremely difficult to adjust the bit height. Some customers have complained that the locking screw does not work properly. The router gets stalled and needs to be reset while working on raised panels. This router does not have a locking spindle and needs two wrenches to change the bit. The operation of the height adjustment system is also rough and needs to be improved.

Customer Feeback - Positives:

Most users had no problem with their new Porter-Cable 7518 5-Speed Router. Some of these users were experienced woodworkers. Customers have mentioned that the product has features that are ideal for using in a table. Some of them have been using it for more than five years without facing any problem. The soft start feature ensures amazing smoothness in operation. The adjustment mechanism is precise and quick when it is maintained properly. The motor is highly efficient in driving bits for horizontal panels. The product is equally efficient in both hand held and table mounted operation. The router has solid handles that make it easy to grip and use. All the components are very well built and can handle the wear and tear that are often associated with this type of work.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally I think pretty much all of the Festool power tools are overated and overpriced. In this case I think the best deal available for a 3+ h.p. router is this one , http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/5420/router-tools , from Hartville tools, you get a better price than anywhere else and free shipping in the U.S.A. and if you will phone in the order and mention you are a member at Woodnet which only takes a minute to signup for you'll get an additional 10% off dropping the price even lower. Thats where my money would go except I have an older Ryobi 600 that just won't die and until it does don't see the need, but this would be my choice if I did, just my 2 cents


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My PC 7518 works fine in a table although I do not care for the height adjustment. A plunge router is a much better choice. If PC product development was smart they would make a plunge base for this model... a 3-1/4 hp combo kit! B&D would never spend the money on product development. Their goal was to destroy PC when they bought it and they have done a great job so far. I suggested to Bosch that they develop a 3-1/4 hp combo kit and they listened; who knows... perhaps they will follow through with this. That would be the best deal available.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, The 7518 is a fine unit I have to admit. I used on in a table a few yrs ago,but was forced to sell it off and never had the opportunity to get another one.Might check into that Bosch tho if my Ryobi ever dies


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd. Mike's post but add the 7518 has a down fall they like to jam up all the time,that's to say the adjustment ring on the base , 7518 not made to work upside down all the time,,,, Ring,many just remove it in time if they use it in the router table most of the time..


===



Mike said:


> My PC 7518 works fine in a table although I do not care for the height adjustment. A plunge router is a much better choice. If PC product development was smart they would make a plunge base for this model... a 3-1/4 hp combo kit! B&D would never spend the money on product development. Their goal was to destroy PC when they bought it and they have done a great job so far. I suggested to Bosch that they develop a 3-1/4 hp combo kit and they listened; who knows... perhaps they will follow through with this. That would be the best deal available.


----------



## woodrouterreviewsguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, would be nice is there was a similiar Bosch model as you suggest.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

If I was going to use a router lift, I'd go with the PC 7518 - motor only. If I was going to mount a plunge router under a table, I'd go with the Bosch 1619EVS, or Triton TRB001 (this would be a tough choice).


----------

